# Poached Eggs



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd like to try poached eggs for a while. When I do poach eggs, I lose most of the white. Any ideas how to counteract this?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

What method are you using for poaching your eggs?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Just slip them into water.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

After seeing poach pods for sale in Bed bath and beyond ( stay away form the beyond... )

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...henfoodprep_&gclid=CNGa2qvxubsCFQbl7AodD1oA7g


I thought to myself hey..I have some large silicone muffin liners at home.

http://www.amazon.com/Casabella-Lar...1&sr=8-1&keywords=silicon+cupcake+liner+jumbo

A spritz of cooking spray. a pot of boiling water and an egg...poaching has never been easier...and you have a perfectly shaped egg in the process.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I used to lose the white in the rapidly boiling water. Being in hot water all of the time I learned that it is better to be in hot water that is not rapidly boiling. 

Heat water to boiling in a pan that with help hold heat, or with enough hot water to hold the heat so that you can slide the pan aside, or at least turn the heat way down. As Sandra says, just slip them in, with as little movement as possible. Wait a few minutes or more until the egg is firmed up a little and you can lift the egg with a slotted spoon.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I have an 6 egg cup poaching pan that I use if I'm doing more than one egg. Otherwise, I use a little soy-sauce dish that is just the right size for one egg, set into a pot of simmering water. 

If you are dropping a single egg straight into simmering water you need to stir the water swirling into a whirl-pool before you put the egg in. Gently slide the whole egg into the very center of the swirling whirlpool then the egg white swirls and gathers around the yolk without breaking up and scattering outwards.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I used to use a pan and water to cook poached eggs, but now I have an actual egg poacher.
When I did use the open bath method, I would add a small amount of vinegar to the water which did help keep the whites together or coagulated. 
I went to the egg poaching pan because I didn't want to lose any of the egg.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Easy-peasy! Use these upside down in your water to keep your eggs intact:


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Guys here is an article I worte a few years back on Poaching Eggs hope it helps plus a pic ,, MM

True Poached Eggs Vice Coddled Eggs 
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Â© 2005 by Mountain Mick Blake the Mountain Griller. Baree QLD Australia[/FONT]​





What a lot of people call Poached eggs are really ​Coddled Eggs , cracked out of shell and cooked in a cup suspended over boiling water in a egg poaching pan . ( best way i can describe it ) what a coddled egg is . And the way I've described it is perfect. But it's perfect for a coddled egg not a poached egg. A poached egg must be cooked directly into the water. A coddled egg is cooked inside a container in the water bath like a ramikin or cup. 

True Poached Eggs, I use 10mls of white wine vinegar in the 3lts of water & little salt. I place the eggs into soft boiling water with a large serving spoon gentally lower the egg into the water and slow tip the large spoon on it's side and remove it gentally so as to form the egg and poach until cooked to your liking etc soft , med or hard poached, I use a sloted spoon to remove the eggs once done drain them and serve as you like. The vinegar clots the egg white, you can any vinegar like white, brown, malt, apple cider vinegar, I would not use Balsamic vinegar as it turns the egg white black/brown not a nice look. Enjoy your lovey 


well. Okay I use about 55mm deep water and add the vinegar and salt, ones the water starts to boil I add the egg into the water on a large severing spoon very gently leaving the eggs alone with the sets now spoon boiling water over the top of the eggs to set the top of the egg. MM

 Eggs Poaching in water with a little vinegar in it.


 Clotted Eggs served with pepper sauce on them.


----------



## pattishadow (Feb 12, 2010)

This is what my Dad called poached eggs,(I know its not the correct name) and it is now my pure comfort food after I get home from work on a cold night and I'm to tired to cook anything. 
in a saucepan you add milk and bring it to a simmer salt to taste when just starting to come to a boil break in an egg put on the lid and simmer till whites are set and yolk is still runny now put egg on top of buttered toast that you have placed in a bowl and then poor hot milk over. enjoy and feel the aches of a long work day melt away.

Pattishadow


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

As Paumon said, swirl the water. It's in the Joy book. It keeps the egg whites from going all over God's creation.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

I've used the poaching cups and just don't like them so I went back to Mom's way. Water just under boiling with a slug of vinegar ease gently into water.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi Guys here is an article I worte a few years back on Poaching Eggs hope it helps plus a pic ,, MM
> 
> True Poached Eggs Vice Coddled Eggs
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Â© 2005 by Mountain Mick Blake the Mountain Griller. Baree QLD Australia[/FONT]​
> ...


Nicely done although the only thing that I would add is to brush some butter on the concave side of the large spoon that you are using to lower into the water else the whites sometime start to cook (if your arms don't work correctly and you are slow about turning it out of the spoon) and stick to the spoon.

Also the fresher the eggs the better that they stick together and are less likely to go swimming all over the pan


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Eggs poached in marinara sauce and topped with cheese make a really tasty breakfast or a low carb italian-esque dish.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys cover the ground nicely. I've been cooking eggs in a cup placed in a covered pan of boiling water, calling them "poached" when "coddled" is more like it. 

I've had the "egg poachers" that consist of a covered pan with four little non-stick cups in a holder inside. (They are never "non-stick" very long.)

I've tried the true "poaching" in a pan of water, rejecting that because of the mess to clean up and the lost egg white.

I raised the issue over on Singletree because I've been using canola oil to spritz my cups (plain coffee cups), only to find that too many people consider canola oil to be poisonous. 

Now I'm looking at the egg coddling cups on Ebay.

Does anyone have any experience with the English egg coddling cups, those with screw-on lids?


----------

